# Review for the Topeak RedLite Aura



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Having upgraded my bike with the topeak beak rack, I found that my rear light set-up was not compatible or adaptable to the rack, so I had to break down and purchase a Topeak specific light. After reviewing what was available and compatible for my rack, I chose the Redlight Aura. 

From my research of the rear light options, I was under the impression that the majority of the beam rack compatible versions were the type to clip onto the mounting I had with the rack. This was a pro and con. The pro being the ability to remove it as needed, but I was concerned about it moving or being jarred off the rack. I decided it was worth getting so that I could make use of the rack while having a required and much needed light.

The Aura is a new product for Topeak, according to their customer service department. So I hunted it down online for the best pricing and got it for less than $20. When I received it I took a liking to it right off for the compact size, reflector/light design and the easy access power button. 

When I removed it from the packaging I noticed this light was going to be a good option for two reasons, both of which eliminated my pro and con mentioned above. The back is designed to fit into the mounting hardware I had, not by a clip, but rather by a screw provided, like seen on the factory provided reflectors. This eliminated the worry of having to remove it when leaving the bike in public or the concern of it being jarred off the rack. Seat post mounting hardware was also provided. 

The only part I cannot review is the visibility of the light while riding as I have no way of getting someone to let me know how well it can be seen. Once I do I will update this review.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Update?


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

4 weeks have past and I have to say I am impressed with the Aura.

I have upgraded to the Topeak Super Tourist DX rack and it went on there without a hitch (but I'd recommend putting it on the rack first before mounting to the bike.)

It has a great longevity so far with daily use of an hour and half a day and I have yet to change the batteries. It held up in a heavy rain as well. 

I notice that it isn't near as bright as my 6 led light I had but the longevity is the trade off and I have not had any issues with not being seen.

I give it a 4 out of 5, mainly the lower brightness dropping a star.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

MaddCelt said:


> 4 weeks have past and I have to say I am impressed with the Aura.
> 
> I have upgraded to the Topeak Super Tourist DX rack and it went on there without a hitch (but I'd recommend putting it on the rack first before mounting to the bike.)
> 
> ...


..................That rack you have is the same as mine. I'm waiting for the U.P.S. driver to ring the bell and deliver my bag as I type this. I ordered the 22.6L (big bag) size. How do you like the rack so far?


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I like it quite a bit. I was using a beam rack and I like the lower hanging points on the side and the added clearance between the rack and tires on the sides. My buckets mounted without a problem and are level with the top. I have the TrolleyTote but found that if the lids are on the buckets, the trolley will not mount.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

MaddCelt said:


> I like it quite a bit. I was using a beam rack and I like the lower hanging points on the side and the added clearance between the rack and tires on the sides. My buckets mounted without a problem and are level with the top. I have the TrolleyTote but found that if the lids are on the buckets, the trolley will not mount.


.........

What do you mean when you say "Buckets"?


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Two 3 gal buckets


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

MaddCelt said:


> Two 3 gal buckets


.........Nice. I thought "Buckets" Might have been another word for panniers.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MaddCelt said:


> Two 3 gal buckets


My question is a little off topic but how do you like the Planet Bike fenders? About the buckets....just curious, what do you usually carry ( that would require something so
big ) ??


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> My question is a little off topic but how do you like the Planet Bike fenders? About the buckets....just curious, what do you usually carry ( that would require something so
> big ) ??


I dig the bike. Looks old school. I was guessing groceries.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Cat-man-do: So far I loaded about $40 in groceries in both and used one to bring in my change of clothing on the one rain filled day I commuted in. That is my primary method of transportation and live 2 miles from the grocery store.

SAVAGESAM: They work really well over all. The install was pretty simple, but I do recommend using a socket for the front fender top bolt. It has a lock nut that will cause a Phillips to strip out.

My only issue is more due to my bike not being accessory unfriendly on the front fork. If you have disc brakes, you will likely have to secure the support rods through the brake caliper mounting bolt.


----------

